# RM7 und XT04



## Nussketier (7. August 2004)

Hallo,
weiß jemand sicher ob das problemlos machbar ist: RM7 und die 04 XT-Kurbel/Innenlager-Kombo? Weil mit einer Saint scheint es ja offensichtlich nicht zu funktionieren und da sich die Systeme ja irgendwie doch stark ähneln....
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## frorider (7. August 2004)

Warum solltest du an einem RM7 keine Saint fahren können? Ich hab zumindest mal eins gesehen und da gabs keine Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (7. August 2004)

Da hab ich mein beschränktes Wissen her:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=123565

Und Kurbel und Innenlager sollte schon passen wie die Faust aufs Auge. Vielleicht geht es ja doch ohne probleme, nur ich hab leider die Möglichkeit nicht, daß groß zu testen.


----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi RokkoFist,

wir haben es bis dato noch nicht versucht, aber aufgrund der aussenliegenden Lagern der Hollowtech Kurbeln sind wir der Meinung, das Kurbel und Schwinge Kontakt haben werden, d.h. nicht empfehlenswert ist.


----------

